

Buzzwords and the Paradox of Credibility - rosskimbarovsky
http://blog.crowdspring.com/2010/06/small-business-startup-marketing-buzzwords/

======
klochner
Curious about the upvotes on this one - I found it lacking much meaningful
content.

The only redeeming value was that the author arguably misused the buzzword
'paradox' in the title.

------
SkyMarshal
_"Please allow ourselves to introduce ... ourselves"_

Upvoted for the funny Austin Powers reference.

------
askask
The Buzzwords do for exposure what paparazzi do for the reach and famous.

------
gojomo
'Magical' and 'revolutionary' aren't buzzwords. Buzzwords are widely used, or
even _over_ used, and tend to imply some specific (often technical) meaning,
though that meaning drifts with abuse over time. 'Open' or 'standards-based'
or 'enterprise-grade security' are buzzwords.

'Magical' and 'revolutionary' are not widely used in competitive product
descriptions, and don't have specific meanings -- they're intentionally vague.
They're meant as, and understood as, evocative puffery.

